# RIP_Ray Sommerfeldtools' kit review



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

allo all
In the series: "Does it do whwt it is supposed to do?"
Here is my review
Video is in French (English commantarys will be avalable it take a lot more time then I taught adding commentarys) but I think the test "talk" by itself

RIP_Ray Sommerfeldtools' kit review

More videos to come!

Salutations
Ray


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

Very nice video and a good review also ,I don't speak French but I got every word  I have been using Marc's S. way for about 8 years now and I have been pushing his way for about the same time..

May I offer a tip or two..use wider stock and then rip it to size after you the bits on the stock..
Next tip make a sub fence for your Incra fence out of 3/4" MDF in that way you will have a zero _Clearance setup,all that you need to do is push the in feed side of the fence into the bit_ and the out feed also (but you don't need to do the outfeed sdie the norm) once you have the bit set, this will give you a chip breaker right on the fence and no rip out on the stock at all..and it's quick way to set the bit height also.
To make the zero clearance parts fire up the router and just side the sub fence into the bit and stop at the bearing..
You can use the sub fence for all the Sommerfeld bits just flip it over and use the clean end for the new setup..
Doing it this way you don't need to adjust the fence because most of the bearings are the same size..but not all, just a time saver tip..

But using wider stock is a real time saver and if you damage one just rip off one more part and put the pattern cut on it...
==




RIP_Ray said:


> allo all
> In the series: "Does it do whwt it is supposed to do?"
> Here is my review
> Video is in French (English commantarys will be avalable it take a lot more time then I taught adding commentarys) but I think the test "talk" by itself
> ...


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Many thanks for both tips & comentarys!!!

I will had some translation soon but I think the main goal of the video is done: Proving that it does what it is supposed to do



I taught to make myself some sort of center sub fence like Mark sell but I never real took the time to do myself one.
After your comment, I will continu thinking about it & let you know when I will come out with something that work.

Salutations
Ray



bobj3 said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> Very nice video and a good review also ,I don't speak French but I got every word  I have been using Marc's S. way for about 8 years now and I have been pushing his way for about the same time..
> 
> ...


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I enjoyed your video - I don't speak French but it wasn't needed for most of the video. The only part I didn't understand was why you threw the one rail away. Was it chipped out on the end? I have the sommerfeld 6 pc cab making bit set arriving tomorrow. Very excited to use it. Thanks to BobJ for the recommendation as I had not heard of Sommerfeld tools until joining the forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rod

Just a butt in post, he broke it off just to show how easy you can make a new one and it will come out just like the others..the only thing he didn't show is how to cut all the parts up and that's a big deal for most..and how to use the magic number of 4" so all the parts come out right on the button..(with the normal 1/2" overlay)

But the videos below will show you how to use the magic number of 4".

and you're welcome Rod for my small part 

Here's some more videos that you will enjoy and get many tips from..

More Videos

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part001 plus more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TQZpdoxREU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeCNNkifm5o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_jlMUeFfuw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soJoeMu3tLc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrGtI1XHdzU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4Zqm18WXs&feature=related
shaker doors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqHP78Mhnxk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Arch panel doors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrGtI1XHdzU&feature=related

miter door
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4Zqm18WXs&feature=related

Baby C.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUpEa3TOqjY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

===
===



Clover4 said:


> I enjoyed your video - I don't speak French but it wasn't needed for most of the video. The only part I didn't understand was why you threw the one rail away. Was it chipped out on the end? I have the sommerfeld 6 pc cab making bit set arriving tomorrow. Very excited to use it. Thanks to BobJ for the recommendation as I had not heard of Sommerfeld tools until joining the forum.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Clover4 said:


> I enjoyed your video - I don't speak French but it wasn't needed for most of the video. The only part I didn't understand was why you threw the one rail away. Was it chipped out on the end?


allo
like bobj3 explained, i simulat a pieces that shipped for any raison so I had to do an other one. ("Does it do whwt it is supposed to do?")
I my main goal is to show how easy it is to do a new peice that will fit.

About the "magic number of 4": it work well in deed but you can do it with any routeur bit.
I would put a strong notice to verify if ALL Sommerfeld 's are 1/2" match cope & profile because I would not bet my house on it because, as far as I test them most are 9/16 like other cie.

simply ask if you have any questions, I will try to explaine or do an other video

Salutations
Ray


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Just a butt in post, he broke it off just to show how easy you can make a new one and it will come out just like the others..


Seem that your French is very good!!!



bobj3 said:


> the only thing he didn't show is how to cut all the parts up and that's a big deal for most..and how to use the magic number of 4" so all the parts come out right on the button..(with the normal 1/2" overlay)


Once again, you are completly right.
this was not the goal of the video & Sommerfeld sell his videos where he explains the magic 4" so I do not wonna remove any businuss to him. I am to much of a fan.

I will work on traduction soon
I have some hony do's to take care first so I can by new tools...

Salutations
Ray


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> More Videos
> 
> GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part001 plus more
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TQZp...eature=related
> ...


I bought all of them about a year ago


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

I did the same about 5 to 6 years ago, do you have the newer ones also that show off his own bit sets, the older ones are about the CMT bits that used the 7/16" ,insert type, one of the newer one is the one on the dovetails and it's real treat if you like Marc like I do, he puts a little bit of off the wall comments into it to make it a real treat view .. 

Just for anyone thinking of getting some of the bit sets from Marc he still has some of the CMT bit sets they are the Orange ones that are a bit better than the Yellow ones he now selling IMOP..

Clearance-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

I guess should say I have all of his bits sets and tools all but the EZ bore jig it's just to high price for me..


==
==



RIP_Ray said:


> I bought all of them about a year ago


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

English comment added


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> I did the same about 5 to 6 years ago, do you have the newer ones also that show off his own bit sets, the older ones are about the CMT bits that used the 7/16" ,insert type, one of the newer one is the one on the dovetails and it's real treat if you like Marc like I do, he puts a little bit of off the wall comments into it to make it a real treat view ..
> 
> ...


I like the jig - but the $$ of it makes it hard to pull the trigger! Any suggestions/thoughts on what you use for your hinge boring templates/tools?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use the one below,it's quick and because you use the router the hole is flat in the pocket hole for the hinge, and it's the right price, the holes that hold the jig in place are the same holes that hold the hinge in place..
To keep the price down I made my own.

Rockler Concealed Hinge Router Jig-It - Rockler Woodworking Tools
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000408AA.pdf

Router Forums - View Single Post - Concealed Hinge Jig
Router Forums - View Single Post - Concealed Hinge Jig

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7311-concealed-hinge-jig.html



==


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Bob!

Rod


----------

